# rester zen



## patgl86

hola de nuevo, tengo otra duda y es que estoy traduciendo un texto en el que me dice que "*rester zen*" es lo mismo que *"rester cool(ou coolos)*" y no consigo traducirlos. gracias!!


----------



## Helene13

las dos son palabras extranjeras que revelan la pereza del francés a la hora de emplear palabras propias... y las dos se pusieron de moda hace ya años. 
ambas significan mantener la serenidad, tomar la cosas con calma, no perder el control etc.
pero disculpame, no se me ocurre nada en español en este momento... puede depender del país, también. 
saludos
H.


----------



## Domtom

Voy a proponer algunas traducciones para *rester zen *o *rester cool. *Son aproximadas y las pongo en orden de calidad. Así, según mi apreciación, la primera es mejor que la segunda, la segunda es mejor que la tercera, etc. Bueno, en cuanto a la primera, no es popular, porque la palabra “longánimo” es muy “técnica”, pero técnica dentro de lo que es la espiritualidad que enseña la religión.





mantenerse longánimo (longánimo / a = persona con grandeza y constancia de ánimo ante las suertes adversas, los infortunios, las situaciones de desgracia que le vengan)
tener la moral alta
tener más moral que Alcoyano (que perdía 7 a 0 y reclamaba una prórroga)
estar con la moral muy alta
poner buena cara
mostrarse optimista
estar de buen humor
estar en vena (estar inspirado, animado para realizar cualquier tipo de actividad)
sentirse bien en su pellejo


----------



## shaky

Moi, je dirais tout simplement, mantener la calma.


----------



## pozzo

Pour ajouter ma propre version, moi je dirais: quedarse tranquilo.


----------



## shaky

Quedarse tranquilo tiene la connotación de que había algo antes que no te dejaba estarlo, ¿no te parece? Un saludo.


----------



## pozzo

Si, tienes razon. La verdad es que no debí dar esa traduccion. Primero porque la traducción que dí fue una traducción del inglés que contiene esa frase, y quién sabe si en francés signifique lo mismo. En segunda parte, la traducción que dí ni siquiera es una buena traducción del inglés, por la razon que explicas. 

Pero de todos modos, "cool" parece directamente del inglés "cool". "To be cool" para mi significa "estar sin preocupaciones", sobre todo si, a pesar de lo difícil que sea para los demas, todo es muy facil. Tambien a veces puede significar "no querer causar problemas para los demas". 

http://www.ilovehou.com/twonicknames/gifsite/1/twonicks/joe-cool2.jpg

En cambio, creo que "zen" se refiere sobre todo a la meditación o la tranquilidad. 

===================================================

De Wikipedia:

Le *zen* est une forme de bouddhisme mahâyâna qui insiste particulièrement sur la méditation, ou « illumination intérieure ».

En français, le mot _zen_ est aussi utilisé pour signifier un état de tranquillité, d'indifférence à l'agitation du monde ; c'est devenu dans le langage courant un adjectif synonyme de « serein ».

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen

=====================================================

Pero no dudo que los dos puedan en muchos casos usarse para significar la misma cosa.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si no me equivoco, nuestros amigos argentinos dirían *quedarse piola*.


----------



## Jalisco07

Víctor Pérez said:


> Si no me equivoco, nuestros amigos argentinos dirían *quedarse piola*.



Una versión comprensible a ambos lados del Atlántico sería "*quedarse en el molde".*


----------



## shaky

Jalisco07 said:


> Una versión comprensible a ambos lados del Atlántico sería "*quedarse en el molde".*



Pues yo personalmente no lo había oído nunca y no lo entendería, la verdad... Pero igual es ignorancia mía, claro.


----------



## ena 63

shaky said:


> Pues yo personalmente no lo había oído nunca y no lo entendería, la verdad... Pero igual es ignorancia mía, claro.



Hola:
Pues ya somos dos, yo no lo he oido en mi vida, y en una conversación no lo entendería.

Saludos


----------



## Domtom

-
Yo sí que en mi estancia de nueve años en el Hexágono he oído varias veces la expresión _rester zen _, y de boca de personas "normales" y "corrientes", perdón por esta expresión horrible, pero quiero decir que posiblemente no eran budistas, enterados en cuestiones religiosas, etc. Lo he oído por ejemplo cuando empleados de administraciones que atienden al público (la CAF, la SECU, la Préfecture, etc.) piden amablemente calma y paciencia al mismo. Gente "del montón": cualquier francés que la conozca puede utilizarla. La primera vez que la oí, comprendí perfectamente el sentido de esa expresión, pese a ignorarla hasta ese momento; tenía unas pocas nociones teóricas acerca del _camino de liberación_ llamado Zen, y por el contexto de la situación. El Zen es, en el origen, el Yoga practicado en Japón, sólo que no contiene muchos ejercicios sino sólo uno: sentarse únicamente, en la posición del _loto_. Es el Tao (= el camino) recorrido por el Buda (= el Iluminado) practicando el Yoga (o sea, el yugo, la unión con el Todo).

_Rester zen _, sin consultar libros ni nada, pero yo diría que es _permanecer tranquilo_, _tomárselo con filosofía_ e incluso _obedecer_ a las situaciones que se nos presentan, como puede ser el retraso del tren que esperamos, pues nada se gana maldiciendo o quejándose.

En mi opinión, de esa nueva expresión en francés tiene quizá parte de culpa el maestro Zen Taisen Deshimaru, que se vino del Japón a Francia precisamente, en donde ha permanecido muchos años para enseñar el Zen a toda persona de buena voluntad, mediante su práctica, si bien también ha escrito libros o han escrito discípulos suyos acerca de su persona y mensaje.

Y si ha tenido una cierta importancia la influencia del Zen en Occidente desde el fin de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, con un maestro japonés en Francia, no me extraña para nada el nacimiento del modismo que ha dado pie al presente hilo.
-


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Sí, "rester zen" es una expresión muy usada y todo el mundo la entiende (gracias por tu estupenda explicación).

Shaky y yo, nos referíamos a "quedarse en el molde" propuesta por Jalisco como "Una versión comprensible a ambos lados del Atlántico".

Saludos


----------



## Jalisco07

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Pues ya somos dos, yo no lo he oido en mi vida, y en una conversación no lo entendería.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues no me extraña que no hayáis oído la expresión. No es de Madrid, es de Buenos Aires. Tanto "quedarse piola" (propuesto por un senior member, pero demasiado local) como "quedarse en el molde" equivale a tomarse las cosas con calma, a no considerar problemas aquellos que no puedes resolver. Hay una más: "tomárselo con soda", que hace refernecia a "diluir" los sentimientos de frustración, negatividad, etc.

Pues bien, yo me quedo en el molde y me desligo de este thread.

Perdón a todos, pero ¿alguien le ha resuelto a *patgl* la pregunta que planteaba? ¿Cómo traducir "rester zen"? Creo que ninguno de nosotros. 

Las mías han sido soluciones del castellano de ultramar. Si es que existe un castellano metropolitano --porque cada región de España habla de una manera diferente en lo que se refiere a la lengua coloquial-- la solución es el anglicismo "ser cool", muy de moda entre los jóvenes y no tan jóvenes con escasez de vocabulario autóctono. Y, en el peor de los casos, que se traduzca como "quedarse tranquilo", que no corresponde a nada en especial pero que no sonará extraño a los oídos metropolitanos.


----------



## Calamitytess

quedarse relajada, sin que nada logra estorbarte. 

Relax Max, keep cool, take it easy, don't worry, be happy...


----------



## Domtom

-


Jalisco07 said:


> Perdón a todos, pero ¿alguien le ha resuelto a *patgl* la pregunta que planteaba? ¿Cómo traducir "rester zen"? Creo que ninguno de nosotros.


 
Es que el Zen no puede expresarse con palabras. Yo lo traduciría literalmente:

*¡Sé Zen!*

El problema es que en España la gente sabe qué es el Yoga, pero no sabe qué es el Zen. En Francia parece ser que es más conocido, quizá porque los maestros Zen del Japón empezaron a "misionar" el occidente viniendo primeramente a París, con Taisen Deshimaru.

Por otro lado, ¿qué tiene que ver _cool_ con _Zen_? Bueno sí, el Gran Larousse dice que _cool_ es _tranquilo _, pero, ¿_cool_ no es también "cojonudo"? Quizá no, yo creía que sí pero igual no.

Helena13 ya lo decía muy bien: mantener la serenidad, tomar las cosas con calma, no perder el control... Pero creo que lo ideal sería traducir literalmente como digo, pues la palabra Zen es igual en todas partes.


----------



## Elisika

Yo en realidad pienso que depende mucho del contexto. Por ejemplo, en Francia una amiga mía tuvo un accidente de coche y se puso super nerviosa, su novio la paró en seco diciendole "eh oh, reste zen!" en plan, "calma! relájate! respira!" asi que si patgl nos pone un contexto a lo mejor le podemos ayudar mejor


----------



## lafitez

¿y "tranquilo/a" sin necesidad de ningún verbo?
o en función del registro, "tranqui"


----------



## chics

Sería interesante tener la frase. Para *rester zen*: _mantener la calma_, o cualquiera de las que ya se han dicho.

Pero *cool* es el típico comodín que vale para todo: agradable, bueno, bien, guapo, _guay, molón_...


----------



## Domtom

-
_Rester zen_

lógicamente nos interesa su significado en tanto que modismo, pues estamos en un foro de lenguas. En este sentido, ya sabemos a estas alturas cómo traducirlo.

Es cierto que 

reste zen ! = 
¡mantén la serenidad!
¡tómatelo con calma!
¡no pierdas el control! 
¡no pierdas la calma!
¡tranquilo!


desde el punto de vista de la traducción idiomática, que es el que nos interesa, so pena de salirnos del objetivo de WR.

Pero quisiera añadir una observación, que creo que toca un aspecto colindante
nuestra traducción / la esencia del Zen ;
por lo que creo no desviarme mucho si la expreso aquí.

Aunque idiomáticamente _reste Zen = tranquilo _, no necesariamente el Zen es tranquilidad. El Zen es contradictorio. No tiene doctrina. No tiene mandamientos. El Zen es espontaneidad. Tiene su lógica: ¿cómo sino sería un camino de liberación?

¿Quédate Zen es mantén la calma? Sí, hemos quedado. Pero en el Zen, contradictorio como siempre, no tiene porqué ser necesariamente así.

Por ejemplo:

Ha habido casos de maestros Zen que han sido detenidos injustamente por gente poderosa malvada, enemiga del Budismo (aunque no necesariamente el Zen es budista, también lo hay cristiano, de nuevo "contradicción", como siempre (en todo caso, nunca es nihilista)), y seguidamente torturados hasta la muerte. Y mientras esto les ocurría, su espíritu permanecía apacible, totalmente sereno: "Me ha llegado la hora. Aquí-y-ahora es lo que cuenta." Aquí nos dan la razón con nuestra traducción.

Pero también se sabe de un maestro Zen que, mientras lo mataban, gritaba como un loco. Se diría que tenía mucho apego a la vida para ser maestro Zen, pero lo cierto es que, según los maestros Zen, la suya fue también una forma Zen de morir, porque gritó con todas sus fuerzas y lo hizo sin dubitación, en una perfecta espontaneidad. Fue lo que espontáneamente le salió, como corresponde a alguien que, lejos de ser hipócrita, es auténtico. Zen: ser obediente y ser espontáneo, he ahí la aparente contradicción.

Puedo estar tranquilo o por el contrario enfadarme y en todo caso ser Zen. También puedo estar tranquilo o por lo contrario enfadarme y no ser Zen.

Filosóficamente hablando, _permanecer Zen_ más que mantener la calma sería obecedecer, o sea, armonizarse con el Orden Cósmico aquí-y-ahora, vivir el momento presente, pues si no somos felices aquí-y-ahora, no lo seremos nunca. Sólo el presente existe realmente, y el pasado y futuro son ilusiones de la mente. (Esto no significa que por ejemplo no podamos escribir nuestra autobiografía, pero lo haremos estando concentrados aquí-y-ahora en dicha tarea.)

_Rester Zen_ . Lo que la gente tendría que entender por esta expresión, es armonizarse con el Orden Cósmico, lo cual trae paz. Pero no que directamente "permanecer Zen" sea "estar tranquilo".


----------



## shaky

Oh, gracias por tu explicación, Domtom. Muy interesante.


----------



## patgl86

Siento mucho no poder proponerles un contexto, pues ya hace mucho que se me planteo esta duda y no recuerdo ni el texto que me suspuso ese problema, pero la verdad es que, de lo que he leído, lo que más me convence es lo de: "relajáte" o "tomátelo con calma". 

Creo que no se debería utilizar localismos (este tipo de palabras, para un texto académico no son apropiadas) ni la palabra Zen puesto que en la cultura española no es muy conocida. Tampoco utilizaría extranjerismos ya que quienes nos interesamos por la lengua, como aquí queda muy claro, deberíamos trabajar para que nuestros idiomas no pierdan su capacidad de creación, ya que si no, su último destino sería la desaparición.

Gracias por su ayuda, les agradezco mucho su cooperación.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Tienes toda a razón, Pat. 
Aunque poco empleada y difícil de "colocar" en un diálogo  la traducción que (a mi modesto juicio) se acerca más a la idea es la _ecuanimidad _/ _ecuánime_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## AlanteAlante

Elisika said:


> Yo en realidad pienso que depende mucho del contexto. Por ejemplo, en Francia una amiga mía tuvo un accidente de coche y se puso super nerviosa, su novio la paró en seco diciendole "eh oh, reste zen!" en plan, "calma! relájate! respira!" asi que si patgl nos pone un contexto a lo mejor le podemos ayudar mejor


 
Eso es 


Estoy francesa y esa palabra "rester zen" se usa bastante .
no se como llego en Francia ( que me disculpen por las falta...aprendi el español hablando lo... )

La palabra "rester cool" viene del ingles durante un tiempo usabamos muchas palabra ingles. eso lo llamamos " l'anglicisme"


Durante un tiempo el estado incistio para que en la radio y en la television la gente usan nada mas el frances 

Rester zen es del mismo significado, se usa todo el tiempo por ejemplo en una situation complicada de stress, o cuando una persona se enfada ..

Reste Zen !! : 

Quedate tranquilo
Calmate
Relajate 
Quedate con calma 
No te sufoca


----------



## Jalisco07

La solución de lafitez me parece la mejor porque da el registro coloquial de la frase.


----------



## yserien

Bravo Domtom, Pozzo. Habeis sabido explicar en pocas y sencillas palabras la puerta, el camino, para llegar a adentrarse en el Zen ; al menos lo habéis desligado de otros términos que tienen poco que ver con el zen. De origen oriental ,ha sido en Francia el primer sitio en establecerse el Zen, acogiendo a los grandes gurus del tema. Hay abundantisima literatura, buscar en Google.


----------

